# Need Help! adding pictures to my profile



## ethm1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't seem to add pictures to my profile - help!  And yes, I am computer literate.


----------



## marlin009 (Dec 11, 2010)

Go to your profile, click on replace image, select a pic, upload. Assuming you tried that, what is it doing?


----------



## ethm1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, I tried that. I just get a little please wait window and the dreaded hour glass. I'll try again later. Thanks.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 11, 2010)

Sometimes this place just doesn't like a profile picture.

I have one that I use at other places that won't load up here.

I got over it.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 11, 2010)

Are you uploading from your computer or another site? I get that sometimes and it drives me nuts! Just keep trying and it seems to work better for me if I am uploading from my computer.


----------



## ethm1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Got it.  Changed computers, worked fine.  I've uploaded a few pics of my home built electric smoker.  With a cold smoke generator I built off plans from I think this forum earlier this spring.I have less than $100.00 into it.


----------

